# New house new garage



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

bought this 2 weeks ago... 12 year old - lady lived there on her own before so all was very girly including the garage door!... 25.00 later (and many hours)!!! starting to look better..

Ill keep you updated of my progress.. already redesigned the back garden/painted on suite/garage door etc lots and lots to do...better crack on...what do you think! ive well chuffed

new windows/facias next month should make a difference 


before








after








close up


----------



## Dan Gull (Jul 24, 2009)

Much, much better. Good job.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

very nice. i currently live in a mid terrace so no drive and no garage. looking to move myself now, told the mrs a double garage is a must. tired of working on my car/detailing on the street!!!!


----------



## Turbo R (Apr 5, 2010)

yep looks much better


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That sticker on the car is very girly...see you not painted that yet!


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Ducky said:


> That sticker on the car is very girly...see you not painted that yet!


That's the first thing I thought  Ford Ka - pink stickers - did the last owner leave it behind....

Good work on the garage though, amazing what a lick of paint can do. The house looks so much more upmarket and modern just from that change :thumb:

p.s. Don't just show us the garage, show us the rest. Looks like you could turn it into a great house.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

glad you all like will update garage thread as soon as i get around to it!  (got lots of ideas)

currently painting the whole house from top to bottom  lots of work


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

If you want any ideas what you should pay for your double glazing. I'd be happy to help matey.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

a friend is doing them for me and charging me 4600 for all! (which i think is pretty good)


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

What you getting done? Eight windows and two doors?


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

9 windows a door / fascias/gutters/ re gutter on conservatory and new handle on conservatory!


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

kitchen up date just got a bit of glossing to do  much happier!! enjoy

before
















after








a tad dark picture


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking good there mate,

Ive got some painting to do while the wifes off enjoying herself..... Im doing the kitchen bathroom and downstair loo.

Ive also set my mind on Shaping all the garden bushes too, but i dont see everything getting donw... lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

before








update / after








before








update / after


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

looks alot better, i am a girl and i defo would not of had that colour garage door !! lol


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

a bit of shelving  all that was scattered all over the house 

got to make room for the clio  lots of decorating / paint at the moment but plenty of room for detailing products in the future! lots of work needed in the garage/ceiling needs painting / wall need a new paint and so does floor/internal door


----------



## g.simmons (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

Update..new facias/sofits/guttering/new sign/new windows/new door/re pointed lots fixed light/painted gate/painted decking/stained fence/painted most of down stairs/bathroom think thats about it :S i forget - just left to do is

front room/bedroom/landing/stairs/garage

before









afters
































finally getting rid of the purple Woop!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks gorgeous mate good work


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

Further update, to thread, now some 3 years later.

lots of work carried out in last 3 years, probably to much to list, yesterday,

yesterday manged to give the old drive a spruce up, has come up like new (thompson revive) and we had plastic verges to finish off the front, with the blue bricks we have i am really pleased.

pictures below
























both neighbors have said they want to do theres now, so my OCD is getting to them lol

since pictures put up a new gate (i made) sectioned off the font with a new small hedge/ made sure the slabs on the front are in the ground (stepping stones) and gravelled all areas, finally getting there.

i think thats most of it covered, im sure you will start to see what changes we have made..

thanks


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks a massive improvement.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

futher update to the rear, sorted out some rotten decking / added new slabs, i dont like decking as a rule but we have it so shall make the best of it why we have it,


































thanks


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> Looks a massive improvement.


thanks, i enjoyed your thread also


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

PTAV said:


> thanks, i enjoyed your thread also


cheers, are you located in the nottinghamshire / derbyshire area as those houses look very familiar.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

very local


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice mate.


----------



## ski nautique (Aug 19, 2012)

awesome job


----------

